

Leaving A Startup On Good Terms - Ataub24
http://alexstechthoughts.com/post/42519072890/leaving-a-startup-on-good-terms

======
vacanti
Assuming both parties are rationale, I would suggest the timeframe be more
based on completion of a goal (e.g., transition someone else to the role or
complete this project you were working on) rather than a specific time like
two weeks.

~~~
Ataub24
Makes sense.

